# 12 Anniversary Logo Contest!!



## jeff (Sep 15, 2015)

*Fame!!* *Eternal Gratitude!!* *Immense Wealth!!*

WILL BE YOURS IF YOU WIN THE
*12 Anniversary Logo Contest!*!

*$250 Prize*
OK, not IMMENSE, but a little cheddar for you to enjoy!

Enter via email (see below) by *Sunday, Oct 18, 2015*.​
Welcome to what has become a very fun yearly event at the IAP: Our _*Anniversary Logo Design Contest*_. YOU design it, and the membership votes on it. The logo ends up on our Donation Drawing coffee mug, and graces the front page at our site. 

We're looking for logos which:


have clean, simple lines in black and white
have elements of pens, the IAP, penmaking, etc.
likely contains the number "12" or "XII", or the word "twelve", "twelfth", "dozen", or some other commonly recognized symbol for 12. You get the idea.
NEW for 2016: have an aspect ratio no greater than 1.5:1
You MAY (as the 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, and 2015 logos did) incorporate the IAP logo into your submission. For your convenience, HERE is the vector file of our logo.

The Contest

*Entries will be accepted until approximately midnight US Eastern time on October 18, 2015. *

If more than 12 submissions are received, we will have a preliminary 5-day round of voting to select the top 12 logos. Then we'll have two rounds of member voting; a 5-day semi-final round to select the top 3, and a 5-day final round to select the winner. If a preliminary round is not necessary, the semi-final and final voting periods will be extended to 7 days each.

The names of the members submitting entries will not be revealed until after the final voting. So, *DO NOT POST YOUR ENTRY ANYWHERE!!!* Submit it by email as described below.

If you win, we may ask you to tweak your design somewhat to fit our needs, then it will become the official 12th anniversary IAP logo. It will appear on our annual run of limited edition coffee mugs, and other items we may choose to produce, and will be immortalized on the front page of our site for at least the month of February, 2016.

The Prize

*The winner will receive:*


A $250 gift certificate to the IAP member-vendor of their choice OR a $250 gift certificate to Amazon.com, OR $250 cash delivered via PayPal.
Your choice of two of the items we produce with your logo. (Two mugs, a shirt and a mug, etc.)
Submitting Your Entry

*DO NOT POST YOUR ENTRY!!* 


You may submit *two entries*. 

There is no fee for entry. 

Entries become the property of Penturners.org, LLC

Submit your entry by email to: logo12 ("at" penturners.org). *Please put "2016 Logo Contest Entry"* in the subject field of your email. I acknowledge all entries by replying to your submission email. If you don't hear from me within 24 hours of receipt, send me a PM. PLEASE include your IAP member name. 

If you submit more than one entry, please send them in separate emails. Once you submit an entry, please don't send a revision in a later email. Make sure what you submit is your final entry.

Entries should be jpg images of your digitally created entry, no larger than 800px in either dimension. (If you win, ideally we'd like your design in a vector file, but for the submission, a jpg is preferred.)

Only members of The IAP/penturners.org are eligible.

Sorry, members of the management team and moderators, you're not eligible!
*Additional Information:*


The logo you submit will be voted upon exactly as you submit it. We won't do any cleanup or tweaking until after the winner is selected.

If your submission includes any elements which are not your own creation, you must have full rights to distribute the elements included with your design, as well as to convey ownership to Penturners.org, LLC.

The logos need to be black and white, not gray scale or color. The reason for that is the design of the mugs, with the logo in clay relief, can accommodate only two "colors" (clay or no clay).
In case you're new and aren't familiar with our mugs, here are examples.

Contact me via PM, or post below if you have questions or concerns. (If you post, please don't quote this entire text!)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO ENTER!!


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 15, 2015)

:bulgy-eyes: :tongue:


Someone forgot to create an email address .....


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 15, 2015)

See bullet point # 4 under "Submitting Your Entry"


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 15, 2015)

mbroberg said:


> See bullet point # 4 under "Submitting Your Entry"



heh .... actually, I did it right, Jeff just hadn't created the email address yet because he didn't think anybody would make a submission quite this fast.


He's got the email up now, so fire away guys! :music:


----------



## ladycop322 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm in....emails to be delivered shortly!


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 19, 2015)

ladycop322 said:


> I'm in....emails to be delivered shortly!



And gals!  :redface:


----------



## jeff (Sep 20, 2015)

ladycop322 said:


> I'm in....emails to be delivered shortly!



Michelle, I did not receive any email from you.


----------



## ladycop322 (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm working on it  you should have my first of two submissions by tomorrow


----------



## jeff (Sep 26, 2015)

Three entries so far.

That's not a contest! Let's go!


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 26, 2015)

Did you recieve my e-mail Jeff?

I have heard nothing from you.


----------



## jeff (Sep 27, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> Did you recieve my e-mail Jeff?
> 
> I have heard nothing from you.



Wayne

Just found it in my spam folder. I'm sending you an email.


----------



## jeff (Sep 30, 2015)

I received a couple more entries, but we still need your submission!

Just a reminder that there's a new requirement this year that the aspect ratio of the logo be no more than 1.5:1


----------



## H2O (Oct 1, 2015)

I checked before posting this, and it is fine.

It's not the best and can use some clean-up, but here is an example to help  pique some interest in the contest.


----------



## jeff (Oct 8, 2015)

10 days left to enter.

Please channel your inner artist and send in a couple entries!


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 8, 2015)

I heard a rumor that extra consideration will be given to those logos that incorporate a slimline into them.  It might only be a rumor though.........:biggrin:


----------



## Dale Lynch (Oct 8, 2015)

Posted example is better than anything I could come up with.Nice logo.


----------



## Kragax (Oct 9, 2015)

I have no talent for this sort of thing. But I'm very interested in what others may come up with.


----------



## BJohn (Oct 14, 2015)

Me too Craig.

No Talent for this kind of thing either, but can't wait to see the submissions and the voteing to start.


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello Jeff,
Just sent my entries in 10 minutes ago.
Hope they didn't end up in the spam folder again.

W


----------



## jeff (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who entered.

The first round of voting will begin this week. Watch for an announcement on the front page.


----------



## jeff (Oct 19, 2015)

Sorry for the delay in getting the first poll posted. We have 18 logos and I've been trying to sort out the issues related to submissions which don't meet the rules; We have logos with some grayscale, slightly outside the aspect ratio, etc. I'm inclined to just put them all up and then ask for fixes if one wins. If this was a graphic artist forum, I'd be hard-nosed about it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 19, 2015)

I like your inclination :biggrin:  Let's see um


----------

